# Anyrail trail version



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

I am new to this hobby, got the anyrail trail version but can not close a track. An oval track is no problem but adding 2 oval to eachother is where i am getting stuck. I am using bachmann ez track 22" curve radius. hope someone can help.

Brian


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

post screenshot please, i'm having difficulty understanding the issue


----------



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

I am trying to paste the layout

View attachment test railroad laypout.any


Brian


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i see what you mean. the 9" turnout is 18"R and its breaking your 22" curve. well the only solution i see is to replaceone of the 22R sections with larger radius to compensate for stiff turnout curve. it doesn't line up perfectly but there is enough play to help it together.














but i have to say that i would not use this track material for anything more then setup a play layout on carpet, and the concept of two ovals like that doesn't strike my fancy one bit


----------



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input. I am just trying to plan something and try it if it really will work. At the same time i am considering if I should buy this software or another one. I am trying to learn how it all works.

Brian


----------



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

please note the actual layout that i have any suggestion will be appreciated.

Brian


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

consider posting those as images, that way members without anyrail installed will be able to give you their feedback as well.


i assume the black area is an isle and the white is the available surface. all i can say you have a very nice space with alot of potential. of cource it is your layout and i'm not sure what goal you have set as far as end result, but the dual loop is a waste. just my 2 cents of course. 

however , is there access to back side of the layout? 4feet deep is not comfortably reachable even if you tall guy. even 3 is already pushing it.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

my two cents:
if you plan on running 6-axle diesels, you definitely will have traction issues as well as stressing out your locos from friction from running 22" return curves. Please check out what happened on my carpet layout, using 24" Atlas True Track rail http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=43778&postcount=16. My AnyRail layout is included there.
Perhaps you could stretch out some of your plan so you could run 24" radius curves or larger for your return curves. I really wish I had the space you have!!!

Here is what I came up with, using your layout size specifications:









The middle curve uses 24" radius curves while the end curves are 22" radius curves.


----------



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes where i have the 4 foot areas i could walk around. This is the thing I am located in Curacao that is in the caribbeans. There is no train store or hobby store on the island. I received a set of bachmann that is with the ez track. i do not have much experience in trains i just want to have a nice build layout with its scenery. 

Can i connect other brands of tracks to the Bachmann ez track? i will be covering the gray roadbed so its a question of building a roadbed to match the ez track roadbed height.

i wiil include turnouts and a roundhouse.

do you suggest the anyrail software or another software?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

CurKid said:


> Yes where i have the 4 foot areas i could walk around. This is the thing I am located in Curacao that is in the caribbeans. There is no train store or hobby store on the island. I received a set of bachmann that is with the ez track. i do not have much experience in trains i just want to have a nice build layout with its scenery.
> 
> Can i connect other brands of tracks to the Bachmann ez track? i will be covering the gray roadbed so its a question of building a roadbed to match the ez track roadbed height.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend that you use AnyRail, then when you become familiar and comfortable with using it, you could move up to more advanced track planning software.
At the present time, I've been using Atlas track as it is readily available from my local hobby store, but in the future, I plan on using Peco and Walthers track as they have more realistic turnouts.
I do have an Athearn starter set with Bachmann track. I surpasses my Atlas True Track as its connections are stronger and I've never had to clean the Bachmann track yet. I"d have used Bachmann for my carpet layout but it was not as available as was the Atlas True Track; I think the demand and maintenance issues caused the unavailability of Bachmann track at my local hobby store.

Now for the good stuff, you should consider looking at the Heart of Georgia; it has all the features that makes it a very popular as it can be customized to fit the available layout space. For example, it cuts a 4X8 plywood sheet so that you could maximize the use of the entire sheet. For me, the Heart of Georgia seems also very balanced in design, adding much more realism to a layout as more of the 4X8 sheet is accessible as well as being sophisticated enough to add more structures such as tunnels, bridges and buildings that won't be as crowded if used on an uncut 4X8 plywood sheet.


----------

